# HELP!!  Propane Smoker Mold



## jeffmi78 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am hoping someone can assist in saving my smoker.  I forgot to bring the smoker in after the last use in the fall, needless to say it sat covered on the deck until now.  I just removed the cover to find the entire inside of the smoker covered in fuzzy mold :(

I have read a few post in regards to how to handle this mess, however my fear is that since this is propane I can't get it hot enough to kills off the spores.  I have also read that bleach will not kill the spores either, so wondering if I should get rid of it and buy a new one or if this can be handled. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

Oh Bless your heart!  I borrowed one that was so nasty it was not even funny!  I got geared up....scraped the cracked and dried yuck off....use gloves...or body armor!  LOL.....and used oven cleaner on the racks and water pan.  Now for the inside....I got scrubbies and sos pads....not to scratch the surface...but use enough elbow grease to get it all off.  Then wash everything out really good....set it in the sunshine to dry.....you will probably want to re-season it to heat off any left over boogers!

That is what I would do!  Save that Baby!

Kat


----------



## megt123 (May 16, 2013)

Try and burn it out real good. just my two cents


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2013)

I can get my propane smoker up to 500*+. I would attack it with a scraper, then some mild dish soap and water. Then fire it up. If that doesn't work, oven cleaner it.


----------



## shrubsmokes (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if you have tackled this yet, but in any case, bleach is the most effective product I have found in my years of chemical sales to remove and kill mold.  Something to remember is if you can see staining where the mold was it still exist there.  When using bleach the most important thing is to ensure you stay away from soft metals like aluminum and brass.  First step is to remove the gross soil from the surface, think of this like a meat plant sanitation process, then apply your bleach at a very high concentration up to 2000ppm this concentration will kill any mold, allow to dwell for at least 10 minutes to penetrate the mold. Use a portable water rinse followed by a sanitizing step with bleach or a quat sanitizer 50 to 100 ppm or 200 to 400 ppm respectively, both are no rinse at those concentration but require 10min dwell to get sanitizing kill claim.  DO NOT MIX THE BLEACH AND QUAT!  Hope this helps pm me if you have any other questions I'm happy to help.


----------



## gary morris (Jun 23, 2013)

You could try spraying it with washing up liquid, mixed with water first as this could stop any airborne spores floating about, the washing liquid would break the surface tension of the water, then give it a good scrub down, the fire it up to it's max setting.


----------

